# Dayhiker How Are You ?



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello Bill, how is your health now ?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello Irfan (and everybody). I have been going for various tests (MRI's, etc.) every other day for two weeks now, and have the last one to take today. Nothing found so far. Since I stopped shooting, my right hand feels good but there is still a lot of pain in my left (pouch) hand. I haven't looked into that problem yet though.
Thanks for asking and here's hoping there are no unhappy surprises waiting -- I'm feeling pretty good and haven't had any more scary symptoms for a while.

(For those who don't know, I have been having episodes of complete loss of sight for a few seconds followed by long periods of feeling dizzy and weak and generally sh1tty.)


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Hello Irfan (and everybody). I have been going for various tests (MRI's, etc.) every other day for two weeks now, and have the last one to take today. Nothing found so far. Since I stopped shooting, my right hand feels good but there is still a lot of pain in my left (pouch) hand. I haven't looked into that problem yet though.
> Thanks for asking and here's hoping there are no unhappy surprises waiting -- I'm feeling pretty good and haven't had any more scary symptoms for a while.
> 
> (For those who don't know, I have been having episodes of complete loss of sight for a few seconds followed by long periods of feeling dizzy and weak and generally sh1tty.)


blessing and all the best to you, i hope to see you back to being yourself soon.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> (For those who don't know, I have been having episodes of complete loss of sight for a few seconds followed by long periods of feeling dizzy and weak and generally sh1tty.)


I didn't know. That's scary stuff! Here's hoping everything continues to check out ok, we're all thinking of you


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Bill, we will be praying for your speedy recovery.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry Bill. I did not know either. You are in my prayers. May you're health return quickly.

David


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

hope you get better soon


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

All the best Bill!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I sincerely hope you get better soon!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Heck, maybe they can make your arm/hand better than ever with some of that new-fangled bio-augmentation technology!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts.

@Night Knight: That would be SO cool! Maybe they could build a fork into my other hand, hah! (titanium, please)


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Get well soon Day Hiker!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Your in my prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Speedy recovery Bill.


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Does the dizziness and blindness generally happen when you get up after sitting or laying down for a long period of time? I had pretty much the same symptoms myself - and I'm 17. I actually happen to be anemic (weird for a guy, I know), and most of it was cleared up by taking 250 mg of iron a day. I suspect anemia or hypothyroid problems. That would explain the pain in the hands from a lack of bone-strengthening iron. It doesn't mean that you don't take in the normal amount of iron required, but that your body doesn't process enough of it. Whatever it is, I sincerely hope and pray that you will get better soon!


----------

